# Pygmy Hedgehog heating confusion.



## caz&splat (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi

I am in the process of setting up for an APH and planning to use a zoozone 2 or Savic (undecided as yet) 

I am wondering what's the best way to heat as I've read loads of care sheets and all recommending different things. 

Debating between a ceramic bulb on top or mat as I've seen several people use a petnap on a stat but stupid question would that be in or under the cage?

Thanks in advance all
Caz


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

I have an aph I used to have a zoo zone the one with metal bars ( mine wasn't a climber so it was ok for 1st hog never used a head Matt I had a heat lamp at top of cage . I then decided with my latest hog to make her cage which is much bigger and I use a Che and I have front access with mesh door for ventilation . I feel she now had more room as the wheels take up so much space ! Lol I am much happier with my set up . I've Lway been funny about heat matts I don't trust them and I find the hard to get up to temp. Personally I would use a Che if they do a fitting that does not have the actually Che sitting on the wires and not to big and easily moved for handling don't forget the wire would need to be heat proof as che's get really hot !! Don't let it touch the plastic ! A tile for splatting if gets to warm and on a stat x please note I have never put a Che on a zoo zone myself x


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

There is a forum if you type in aph forum it will be at top . All though due to them discovering Facebook it's not used as much n watch out there are lots of bitching between breeders with the aph so I'm glad I ain't a breeder lol


----------



## caz&splat (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks so much, I am now rethinking adapting a viv as I have one with glass doors but I think i'm trying to think it through too much as atm I cant work out how I'd adapt it or what heat method would work best. 

It cant seriously be as complicated as I'm making it in my head. :blush:


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I worked out making my own cage worked out about the same as buying a zoo zone n I think that included the Che n fittings . Got my would cut to right size ant bnq and seeled it with aquatic seelant got my hippy to cut the frame but mid judged it lol so got about 8mm gap but the don't bother my aph lol if you want to talk about ur planned set up the main thing is it has to be about 3 ft long and enough height for wheel u will do fine . Oh just looked looks like the aph forums have gone to pot ! I can post a pic later of my set up if you want later ?


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

If you have one with glas doors make sure you add additional ventilation ok these are expensive but if you look at picture on side of tank will give u an idea of ventilation Shop


----------



## caz&splat (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know why but I'd seen these and not read the brief stating glass doors I thought it was mesh doors too, hence thinking I couldn't do the ventilation enough but I can get extras of the round vents put in if I ask someone nicely lol.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

They only try to hibernate if it goes below 75*F. Most people recommend CHE, My room never drops below 75 so mine hasn't needed any heat so far, try hedgehog central. It's a forum of mainly US people but they know a lot about APH


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

The reason people don't recommend a heat mat for them is because you need to heat the air not the floor and also there is a lot of people who have had burns from heat mats but if you use a stat and put it in the correct place that shouldn't be an issue but CHE seem to be the way to go, just make sure you have a stat hooked up to it


----------



## caz&splat (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'd never risk using anything heat related without a stat. 

Its really good to hear the different views, thanks.


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldnt use an American based site just cus the views vary so much compared to ours . We know what works for our hogs here ,we may not have the same products they have over here, it just leads to confusion . If you convert the glass doors to mesh then you will not need the extra ventilation holes but if u stick with the glass the extra ventilation is essential . I got my mesh of eBay I believe some called the fly man lol


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Personally I would risk not having the Che n stat as I have know people just go with the house heat it got to low n the hog go into hibernation. These are not meant to hibernate and they can die from it . I know my hog has a set temp so unless I have a power cut which I do have back up option for my hog will be fine x


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

People in America have been keeping APH a lot longer than the UK have and have a lot more knowledge, so I disagree with what you said the American based site is more than useful and there is a variety of users from different places.


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't agree with ur none heating aspect either so let's agree to disagree aph is an exotic breed so to speak it's actually a hybrid to treat it as you would an exotic and risking no heating on your May work for and ur hog but I have no of many peoples hogs attempting hibernation due to no heating and I love mine too much to risk no heating . I go on advice of British breeders and most would agree with me not to pay attention to the American sites as they offer out bad advice and it's all an issue of what available here compared to America but we can could argue to the cows come home about aph husbandry it is everyone's personal advice and I suggest rather then suggesting no heat assistance is ok I suggest you say maintain at right temperature for that cage by using a digital thermometer to measure temp in cagey then let people decide if it necessary to use a stat etc x


----------

